
Node v7.6.0 Released - nikolay
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/doc/changelogs/CHANGELOG_V7.md#7.6.0
======
nikolay
Changelog:

    
    
        deps:
            update V8 to 5.5 (Michaël Zasso) #11029
            upgrade libuv to 1.11.0 (cjihrig) #11094
            add node-inspect 1.10.4 (Jan Krems) #10187
            upgrade zlib to 1.2.11 (Sam Roberts) #10980
        lib: build node inspect into node (Anna Henningsen) #10187
        crypto: Remove expired certs from CNNIC whitelist (Shigeki Ohtsu) #9469
        inspector: add --inspect-brk (Josh Gavant) #11149
        fs: allow WHATWG URL objects as paths (James M Snell) #10739
        src: support UTF-8 in compiled-in JS source files (Ben Noordhuis) #11129
        url: extend url.format to support WHATWG URL (James M Snell) #10857

